# Tomorrow 9/30



## Jringleben (Nov 23, 2015)

Took tomorrow off to go fishing with some buddies and they all backed out last minute. Any of you guys have an open day tomorrow? Hate to waste a day off and I'm always up to learn something. We can even use my boat. I'll pay whatever normal cost is.


----------



## Jringleben (Nov 23, 2015)

I live in alvin so chocolate or Galveston area would be what I'm looking for


----------

